# betta bowls,aerators or filters???



## betta4me (Jan 24, 2011)

hey everybody i recently got a new 1gal. bowl for my Betta and it came with what it said was an "under gravel filtration system" but upon closer glance it was really just an an aeration system with and air stone. so I'm baffled what is it? if you could help i would really appreciate it, ALL tips are welcome, thanks! :-D


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

There's little point in having a filter in such a small bowl, it's easier to simply do frequent 100% water changes. 

Was this 'aeration system' you have supplied with a smallish plastic plate at the bottom? If so, it's an undergravel filter, one of the most useless, obsolete methods of filtration.

I've read your other posts about you planning to upgrade to a 5 gallon. Until then, just do 100% water changes every other day. The turbulent current from the air pump will distress your Betta, and he will do much better in still water.

Good luck!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think the the ug filter just sucks the crud to the bottom so you'd still have to change the water 100%.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

My first EVER aquarium back in the 1970's (yeah, I'm old - LOL), was a 10 gal. with an undergravel filter. When I eventually broke it down, I couldn't BELIEVE how nasty it was!!! 

I HATE UG filters!!!! YUCK!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

UG filters only work if there's enough tank and enough bacteria... Usually 20-30gallons+. I agree with everyone, 100% every other day or two will do well. Remember to acclimate properly each time.


----------

